# CPC-A seeking employment in Charlotte, NC area



## mwhitneymurdock (Jan 12, 2012)

I just recently got my CPC-A certification. I am willing to travel for work. I live in Statesville, NC. Charlotte, Hickory, Winston-Salem (etc) all are options for commuting to work. Thanks for looking! Please email me with any ideas or suggestions! Thanks again!






MEREDITH WHITNEY MURDOCK
________________________________________
578 Old Mocksville Road Statesville, NC  28625    704-929-3600    mwmurdock.cpc@gmail.com



Dedicated, experienced professional with recent certifications and training in medical billing, medical terminology, and ICD-9 and CPT coding. Strong organizational, communication, and project management skills. Calm demeanor under stress; cooperative team leader. Proven multi-tasking and operations support skills. Interacts easily with people of diverse backgrounds, cultures, and professional levels and possess excellent relationship skills. Seeking professional position in the health care industry where my education, skills, and abilities can be fully realized and enhanced. Proficient in Microsoft Office.  Core Competencies:





Administration:  Diverse administrative expertise includes managing an alternative learning center for Iredell County Public School System and substitute teaching, providing customer service, store organization, and advertising support in a fast pace retail department store, and provided training to new employees at a large chain restaurant while serving, and providing open/closing support. 

Time Management:  Demonstrate top-notch organization skills, with ability to prioritize and multi-task.  

Communications:  Employ pro-active problem-solving communication skills to generate â€œwin-winâ€� scenarios. Effectively communicate special situations and potential problem areas to management. 

Personal Strengths:  Conscientious in following through on commitments and deadlines. Mature, discreet team player with experience interfacing with high-level executives and corporate clients.  



Mitchell Community College, Medical Billing and Coding and Medical Office Administration, Graduated 2011.
Courses:  Medical Terminology, basic and advanced billing and coding, and medical office training. Passed the National CPC exam, CPC-A certification received. Certificate:  Medical Office Administration.

Mitchell Community College, Associates of Arts Degree with concentration in Education, Graduated 2009.

Member of AAPC (American Association for Professional Coders)



Iredell- Statesville Schools ~ Statesville, NC
With more than 20,000 students, Iredell-Statesville Schools ranks among the 20 largest school districts in North Carolina.

Substitute Teacher (2010 ~ present)
Managed classrooms, followed lesson plans, and provided instruction relative to English, math, history, and science at the high school level. Continually maintained student interest and provided an interactive atmosphere. 
	Effectively implemented available lesson plans to ensure continuity of instruction.
	Integrated technology across curriculum providing additional classroom resources and enabling hands-on use of computer equipment.
	Participated in multi-class, multi-age activities to increase student interpersonal skills.
	Managed the alternative learning center.
•         
MEREDITH WHITNEY MURDOCK									Page 2
________________________________________

Logan's Roadhouse ~ Statesville, NC
Large fast pace high energy restaurant chain with approximately 100 employees at this location.

Server (2008-present)
	Skilled in essential physical job functions, anticipating needs and empathizing with diverse customers. Speak clearly, quickly identify and resolve problems, listen and respond to requests, and follow up to ensure complete satisfaction.
	Accurately and quickly take and place food orders. Answer all questions concerning cooking methods, menu items, specials, and prices. Check food for appearance, temperature, portion size, and deliver food orders in a timely fashion. Recognized as a top server, consistently exceeding goals.
	Experienced in leading teams, training new staff, enforcing policies and ensuring assigned tasks are completed.
	Accountable for cash and credit transactions. Also skilled in receiving and verifying orders; noted discrepancies and missing items.  

Sears, Roebuck & Company ~ Statesville, NC
926 full sized department stores in the United States.

Merchandise & Customer Service Assistant (2007 â€“ 2008)
	Developed reputation for prompt, efficient service with high level of accuracy.
	Maintained thorough knowledge of store merchandise to provide helpful advice to customers.
	Assisted store manager in merchandising and store layout to feature new items and best sellers.


----------

